# Covers that are better than the original



## Paulie (Dec 15, 2010)

[youtube]rgFQ6WmxdMs[/youtube]


----------



## Paulie (Dec 15, 2010)

[youtube]u5HlCP8UFX4[/youtube]


----------



## Paulie (Dec 15, 2010)

[youtube]u6KXgjLqSTg[/youtube]


----------



## fyrenza (Dec 15, 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8LbSnnq3UI"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8LbSnnq3UI[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGwDYBWEDSc"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGwDYBWEDSc[/ame]


----------



## Paulie (Dec 15, 2010)

These next 2 are questionable, because I love the Police and Message has been covered so many times, but it's always great to hear different versions from bands I like..

[youtube]uUmswXGOZ2Y[/youtube]


[youtube]6eXBwZGnI4Q[/youtube]


I decided that Message actually can't be covered better than the original, but it's still a good version.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 15, 2010)

Hendrix version of "All along the watch tower"

Manfred Mann version of "Blinded by the light"

Gary Jules version of "Mad World"


----------



## Ravi (Dec 15, 2010)

Electric blankets are much better than the original animal fur at keeping you warm.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 15, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5Dd1mwpOy8[/ame]


----------



## Paulie (Dec 15, 2010)

[youtube]SmVAWKfJ4Go[/youtube]


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 15, 2010)

If you haven't heard Dweezil Zappa's version of the Britney Spears song, you're in for a treat.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaFhUvL_C1s[/ame]


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 15, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idbIWZzEMBA[/ame]


----------



## Sallow (Dec 15, 2010)

Paulie said:


> [youtube]u6KXgjLqSTg[/youtube]



Wow.

A video advocating for socialism.

Who would have thought??


----------



## Paulie (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm expanding this to more than jsut covers that are 'better'.

Dave covers Solsbury Hill pretty well.  I've seen him do it live before, not this video, but if anyone can nail it it's him.  And Carter murders that chorus too.

[youtube]mGmsa8ch-Sc[/youtube]


----------



## Paulie (Dec 15, 2010)

Sallow said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > [youtube]u6KXgjLqSTg[/youtube]
> ...



I'm not posting for the videos my man.

The song itself has nothing to do with socialism. It's about corruption of power and the unrest that comes about from it.


----------



## edthecynic (Dec 15, 2010)

Vanilla Fudge

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fK1F6CI9VJk&fmt=37[/ame]


----------



## Paulie (Dec 15, 2010)

[youtube]EO8Ce_Dv0JQ[/youtube]

Not better than the original but still powerful.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 15, 2010)

Pretty much anything by Me First and the Gimme Gimmes.


----------



## edthecynic (Dec 15, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxzJAF1BxP4&fmt=37[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Dec 15, 2010)

A hard choice, I think. But I think Pearl Jam does it better

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygOaNo3M_Hw[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8BuAVVNh6w[/ame]


----------



## Paulie (Dec 15, 2010)

Yeah I forgot about PJ's Reign.  I think that one was better too.


----------



## Si modo (Dec 15, 2010)

Giant Drag's Wicked Game.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cFiGYEd032Y"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cFiGYEd032Y[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-oaHHrNQVrg"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-oaHHrNQVrg[/ame]


----------



## edthecynic (Dec 15, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3z7NxFbZzA&fmt=37[/ame]


----------



## Paulie (Dec 16, 2010)

[youtube]egX9ZDaIrkU[/youtube]


----------



## Paulie (Dec 16, 2010)

I don't know if this is 'better' necessarily, but it was always one of my favorite flips..

[youtube]CDl9ZMfj6aE[/youtube]


----------



## PixieStix (Dec 16, 2010)

Paulie said:


> I'm expanding this to more than jsut covers that are 'better'.
> 
> Dave covers Solsbury Hill pretty well.  I've seen him do it live before, not this video, but if anyone can nail it it's him.  And Carter murders that chorus too.
> 
> [youtube]mGmsa8ch-Sc[/youtube]



Sorry Paulie, I like the original by Peter Gabriel much better

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0ylSUsel3w[/ame]


----------



## Paulie (Dec 16, 2010)

Yeah that was where I expanded into more than just what I thought was "better".  I don't think Dave's was better, but I've heard other covers of it and his was the only one that is worth listening to.

I like this more for just posting covers that are great, not necessarily better.  You can change the thread title if you want.


----------



## Paulie (Dec 16, 2010)

He doesn't have a studio cut of that either so the only thing to go on is a video of him doing it at a show.  That never really does it justice.

For a 7/8 time song I think they nailed it though.


----------



## Paulie (Dec 16, 2010)

My bad it's 7/4.  I wasn't counting quarters.


----------



## edthecynic (Dec 16, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8ikDdNitto&fmt=37[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 16, 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ip-COzs42LQ"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ip-COzs42LQ[/ame]

And the live version rocks ass too:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4Af_TEN7Yc&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4Af_TEN7Yc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 16, 2010)

Chris Cornell performing a haunting version of Michael Jackson's "Billie Jean"

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2MgwAJrfXo"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2MgwAJrfXo[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 16, 2010)

Nonpoint covering Phil Collins "In the Air Tonight"

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPfAQdtguTs"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPfAQdtguTs[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Dec 16, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> Chris Cornell performing a haunting version of Michael Jackson's "Billie Jean"
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2MgwAJrfXo





Awesome. Wow.  Never heard that before.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 16, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> Nonpoint covering Phil Collins "In the Air Tonight"
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPfAQdtguTs



I just hooked up the laptop to the surround sound system, and my 14th month old was dancing to that one 

Looked like chunk doing the truffle shuffle.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 16, 2010)

Valerie said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > Chris Cornell performing a haunting version of Michael Jackson's "Billie Jean"
> ...



Yeah, that is a damn good version of that song.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 16, 2010)

Metallica's "Fade to Black" done by a group called "Apocalyptica"....using only cello's.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x97f-_y93a0&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x97f-_y93a0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 16, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ltjbnyvq_SI[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 16, 2010)

Bullet For My Valentine performing Metallica's "Welcome Home (Sanitarium)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_AWQMYCiZ0&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_AWQMYCiZ0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 16, 2010)

My daughter likes this one too:

Madonna performing Crazy Train (with some Ozzy lyrics as well)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESrVVoYfIGU"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESrVVoYfIGU[/ame]


----------



## Paulie (Dec 16, 2010)

Ragnar said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ltjbnyvq_SI



Not only was that a funny ass flip, but it was pretty GOOD!


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 16, 2010)

Paulie said:


> Ragnar said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ltjbnyvq_SI
> ...



Yeah, when I saw this thread, I didn't have to work any harder than a quick zip over to my You Tube favorites for that gem.


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 16, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-NwqN-xj9Xs[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 16, 2010)

Cake performing Gloria Gaynor's "I will survive"

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=596qaxm-u4o"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=596qaxm-u4o[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 16, 2010)

Cowboy Junkies performing Lou Reed's "Sweet Jane"

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8W7VSS2ChY"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8W7VSS2ChY[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 16, 2010)

Sheryl Crow doing GnR's "Sweet Child O Mine"

Not better than the original though...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGAqBG0DsHg"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGAqBG0DsHg[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt (Dec 16, 2010)

Black Crowes covering the Velvet Underground

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lf9-BCix4io[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt (Dec 16, 2010)

I love this one. Pete Frampton's version of Black Hole Sun

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nL40Ak5QV6I[/ame]

There's a studio version on YT but I like this live one best.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 16, 2010)

Hole, performing Fleetwood Mac's "Gold Dust Woman"

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_z7GA3lgfY"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_z7GA3lgfY[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 16, 2010)

boedicca said:


> Pretty much anything by Me First and the Gimme Gimmes.



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJ3M7DgBqA0[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 16, 2010)

Bangles performing Simon and Garfunkle's "Hazy Shade of Winter"

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3c2AoxZsFc"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3c2AoxZsFc[/ame]


----------



## Trajan (Dec 16, 2010)

Paulie said:


> [youtube]rgFQ6WmxdMs[/youtube]



its disabled...

edit- I went to you tube...uhm, no. the rhythm is all off and his stringing out the vocals doesn't do it, at least for me....


----------



## Paulie (Dec 16, 2010)

Trajan said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > [youtube]rgFQ6WmxdMs[/youtube]
> ...



Oh.  well just click it to go to youtube.

Skynyrd is cool and all, but these guys took a steaming dump all over Skynyrd with this rendition.


----------



## Trajan (Dec 16, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> Bullet For My Valentine performing Metallica's "Welcome Home (Sanitarium)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_AWQMYCiZ0&feature=related



yea I can get on that....not bad at all.


----------



## Paulie (Dec 16, 2010)

Trajan said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > [youtube]rgFQ6WmxdMs[/youtube]
> ...



Well you're entitled to your opinion of course.

But a cover doesn't always have to be copied exactly.  Sometimes a song needs to be left as is as far as melody and delivery, but sometimes a great cover is all about flipping it and making it your own.

This song isn't epic enough to warrant leaving it as is with no changes.

But that's just my opinion.


----------



## Trajan (Dec 16, 2010)

I am not sure if it gets any better than this...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lr65ofOyu9c&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Trajan (Dec 16, 2010)

Paulie said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



I hear you.....I love LS, and well, I am just programmed maybe....I just cannot see it done by anyone else....


----------



## Trajan (Dec 16, 2010)

can we get in on this..?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcWTTs8QVRc[/ame]


----------



## Paulie (Dec 16, 2010)

idk man, I don't think even Stevie can show up Jimi.

It's awesome work but it's still Jimi.


----------



## Paulie (Dec 16, 2010)

I've been out of the guitar game for a loooooong time.  I just ordered an acoustic for myself and I've been on this cover binge the last couple days, mainly because I don't write my own guitar music so I expect to be covering songs while I get back into it.

I haven't played in probably 8 years.

It's going to be weird without drugs, too.


----------



## Trajan (Dec 16, 2010)

Paulie said:


> idk man, I don't think even Stevie can show up Jimi.
> 
> It's awesome work but it's still Jimi.



to true.....and well...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHQ_aTjXObs[/ame]


and thats his brother..


----------



## Trajan (Dec 16, 2010)

Paulie said:


> I've been out of the guitar game for a loooooong time.  I just ordered an acoustic for myself and I've been on this cover binge the last couple days, mainly because I don't write my own guitar music so I expect to be covering songs while I get back into it.
> 
> I haven't played in probably 8 years.



good luck back....



> It's going to be weird without drugs, too.



and hey, aint it always?


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 16, 2010)

Evanescence covering Nirvana's "Heart Shaped Box"

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMDhi5AqPuI"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMDhi5AqPuI[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 16, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GmYys-ZjNrg[/ame]


----------



## Paulie (Dec 16, 2010)

Ragnar said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GmYys-ZjNrg



I saw this a while ago.  I don't know man, I can't dig his voice.  I don't know what it is but he annoys the shit out of me.


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 16, 2010)

Trajan said:


> I am not sure if it gets any better than this...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lr65ofOyu9c&feature=related



I am. It doesn't.


----------



## Trajan (Dec 16, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fAd7MoT9c8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Paulie (Dec 16, 2010)

Trajan said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > I've been out of the guitar game for a loooooong time.  I just ordered an acoustic for myself and I've been on this cover binge the last couple days, mainly because I don't write my own guitar music so I expect to be covering songs while I get back into it.
> ...



Yeah.  Life ITSELF is pretty weird without drugs.  It's mostly more interesting though, although I have to admit that music just isn't quite the same.  I hate saying that but it's the truth.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 16, 2010)

Trajan said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > Bullet For My Valentine performing Metallica's "Welcome Home (Sanitarium)
> ...



There's a shit-ton of Metallica covers, but I didn't want to flood the thread with them.

Here's another one though. Sum 41 does Master:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3B80LVn8xXA"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3B80LVn8xXA[/ame]


----------



## Trajan (Dec 16, 2010)

I saw creeping death at concord a while back, they did met. quite well...


----------



## Trajan (Dec 16, 2010)

just please.....I beg you all. NO pink floyd covers....


----------



## Paulie (Dec 16, 2010)

You can find some damn good cover versions of songs from just random nobody's on youtube.

There's a lot of undiscovered talent out there.


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 16, 2010)

Paulie said:


> Ragnar said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GmYys-ZjNrg
> ...



He does not have a great voice but I like what he does with the song. Then again, I actually do really like Bob Dylan's voice so what the Hell do I know about this stuff anywho?


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 16, 2010)

Trajan said:


> just please.....I beg you all. NO pink floyd covers....



You mean covers of Pink Floyd or covers by Pink Floyd? 

Meh, I could do with or without either anyway.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 16, 2010)

311 does The Cure's "Love Song"

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MztSXSJqWTg"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MztSXSJqWTg[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 16, 2010)

Tool does Led Zeppelin's "No Quarter"

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzKWge4rLfI"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzKWge4rLfI[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 16, 2010)

Shit, I just realized that I can keep dredging up a fuck-ton out of the old memory banks.


----------



## Paulie (Dec 16, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> 311 does The Cure's "Love Song"
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MztSXSJqWTg



Yeah I posted this one earlier.  This was way better than the original.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 16, 2010)

Paulie said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > 311 does The Cure's "Love Song"
> ...



Oh, sorry.

Neg me!


----------



## Paulie (Dec 16, 2010)

As far as Floyd, their music doesn't really lend itself to covers.  It would just be weird hearing someone else do their music.


----------



## Paulie (Dec 16, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...



Lol I don't even think I've repped again since I finally got back around to being able to neg you last night.

I'm telling you dude, it's like I'm working and not being paid for it, going through all that spreading around shit.


----------



## Trajan (Dec 16, 2010)

speaking of memory banks..

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1mxaA-bJ35s&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 16, 2010)

Paulie said:


> As far as Floyd, their music doesn't really lend itself to covers.  It would just be weird hearing someone else do their music.



Eh? What was that?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HqwvNmG651Q"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HqwvNmG651Q[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 16, 2010)

Foo Fighters doing Gerry Rafferty's "Baker Street"

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0VIJ4Tbg9g"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0VIJ4Tbg9g[/ame]


----------



## Paulie (Dec 16, 2010)

You know, it's funny you posted that.  I've never heard that cover before, but I would think that if ANYONE could pull off Floyd, it would be Primus.


----------



## Trajan (Dec 16, 2010)

uhm okay then.....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=keqAQk1YuOs&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## Trajan (Dec 16, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > As far as Floyd, their music doesn't really lend itself to covers.  It would just be weird hearing someone else do their music.
> ...



I _knew_, it would be you.


----------



## Trajan (Dec 16, 2010)

Paulie said:


> You know, it's funny you posted that.  I've never heard that cover before, but I would think that if ANYONE could pull off Floyd, it would be Primus.



yeah well no one on floyd had a voice and this doesn't help it...


----------



## Trajan (Dec 16, 2010)

what not to do....to a great great song..


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZO69LpaSzw&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 16, 2010)

Paulie said:


> You know, it's funny you posted that.  I've never heard that cover before, but I would think that if ANYONE could pull off Floyd, it would be Primus.



Dream Theater as well.

Eerily sounds like Pink Floyd:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GwTtjrHO0iA&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GwTtjrHO0iA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Trajan (Dec 16, 2010)

no,  not now, not ever, not in my lifetime yours paulies, gods......


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 16, 2010)

Trajan said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



I got a million of 'em.

Queensryche and Dream Theater doing "Comfortably Numb". 

Geoff has one of the best voices in prog rock, hands down. Too bad he let himself go during this time period. He's gotten himself back together since this though.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBf3zDmnxbA&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBf3zDmnxbA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 16, 2010)

Queensryche in the studio covering Pink Floyd:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dR5KtHR8g7Y"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dR5KtHR8g7Y[/ame]


----------



## Big Fitz (Dec 16, 2010)

"Tainted Love"  The 80's version is far better than the original blues, if you can find it.

"God Save the Queen" by Black Flag is better than the Sex Pistols too.


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 16, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fregObNcHC8[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 16, 2010)

Scarborough Fair:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwt4SP5BnZ8&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwt4SP5BnZ8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Paulie (Dec 16, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> Queensryche in the studio covering Pink Floyd:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dR5KtHR8g7Y





gross.

You like that version?


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 16, 2010)

Paulie said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > Queensryche in the studio covering Pink Floyd:
> ...



Yeah, I do.

I like how they took a wall of noise approach.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 16, 2010)

Megadeth Paranoid:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_7E9YETMHs"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_7E9YETMHs[/ame]


----------



## Big Fitz (Dec 16, 2010)

"Hazy Shade of Winter" covered by The Bangles

"Smooth Criminal" covered by Alien Ant Farm

Are spoofs to be included?


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 16, 2010)

Of course Manson, Sweet Dreams

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESOEuBMygbU"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESOEuBMygbU[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 16, 2010)

Big Fitz said:


> "Hazy Shade of Winter" covered by The Bangles
> 
> "Smooth Criminal" covered by Alien Ant Farm
> 
> Are spoofs to be included?



I'd say both of those beat the originals. Better is better: even if it's William Shatner.

Here is not Shatner BTW...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=slgg_qFHnZg[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 16, 2010)

Type O Negative "Summer Breeze"

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mET9CBsHbF0"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mET9CBsHbF0[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 16, 2010)

Turn the Page:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOibtqWo6z4"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOibtqWo6z4[/ame]


----------



## Paulie (Dec 16, 2010)

I thought about Turn the Page but I'm conflicted on which version I like better.  I almost think they're equal.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 16, 2010)

Paulie said:


> I thought about Turn the Page but I'm conflicted on which version I like better.  I almost think they're equal.



I like 'em both too. But I can't watch the video to Metallica's version.


----------



## random3434 (Dec 16, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFXP-eEVVXg[/ame]




*Y'all really should watch this............*


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 16, 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIXg9KUiy00"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIXg9KUiy00[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 16, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > I thought about Turn the Page but I'm conflicted on which version I like better.  I almost think they're equal.
> ...



Fuck. I watched it. Got something in my eye now...


----------



## random3434 (Dec 16, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBmM79YadYM[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 16, 2010)

The Gourds covering Snoops Gin and Juice:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4hGSR5njZE"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4hGSR5njZE[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 16, 2010)

^^^^

That one's for you Paulie


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 16, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=teWzsxITB1s[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 16, 2010)

AFI covering GnR's "My Michelle"

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5ipncjOi_g"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5ipncjOi_g[/ame]


----------



## Trajan (Dec 16, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> Turn the Page:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOibtqWo6z4



is that ginger lynn?


----------



## akositesla (Dec 17, 2010)

All covers done by M. Carey >>> original.


----------



## edthecynic (Dec 17, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ku3ZelW01V4[/ame]


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 17, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > You know, it's funny you posted that.  I've never heard that cover before, but I would think that if ANYONE could pull off Floyd, it would be Primus.
> ...



They also covered Rainbow's "Stargazer" and, well, you just can't sing better than Dio. The rest of the band especially the drummer is just awesome


----------



## Big Fitz (Dec 17, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> Of course Manson, Sweet Dreams
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESOEuBMygbU


Better?  Dear GOD no!


----------



## elvis (Dec 17, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvBCmY7wAAU[/ame]


----------



## manifold (Dec 17, 2010)

[youtube]u6lzs4UbNaU[/youtube]​


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 18, 2010)

Best remake of all time

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIF4_Sm-rgQ"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIF4_Sm-rgQ[/ame]


----------



## random3434 (Dec 18, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> Best remake of all time
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIF4_Sm-rgQ



Exactly. 


It's perfect.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 18, 2010)

Echo Zulu said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > Best remake of all time
> ...



Truly a case of someone taking a song and elevating it to the next level.


----------



## edthecynic (Dec 18, 2010)

Echo Zulu said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > Best remake of all time
> ...


I don't know, I have to vote for Rufus Wainwright's version.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmbQEQltOwM[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 18, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...



No way. Not nearly haunting and lingering enough.


----------



## edthecynic (Dec 20, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xXCqDbCQVdw[/ame]


----------



## edthecynic (Dec 21, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWzoHwP4T4g[/ame]


----------



## edthecynic (Dec 21, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FkQ4qi_xqE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## BluesMistress (Jan 2, 2011)

I Love this Cover ~ 
Warren Haynes is Playing an Electric 12 string & Grace Potter does Stevie Nicks Better than Stevie Nicks

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yb6MU4-nsNU&feature=related[/ame]

Here's another taste of Grace W/ Joe Satriani ~ 
It doesn't get Much Better ~~ Enjoy ~!!!~

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=paeNnR33i5Q&playnext=1&list=PLD9A5902B5767735C&index=35[/ame]


----------



## BluesMistress (Jan 2, 2011)

edthecynic said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...




I'll just stay with Leonard Cohen 
Thanks So Much for Sharing the Tune........
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EidJV2mb9h8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## eddieck (Jan 4, 2011)

Dude looks like a lady by shakira


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 4, 2011)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=huoA2Dskwmo[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 4, 2011)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=421znDHGDAE[/ame]


----------



## del (Jan 4, 2011)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JiWRCeIkB4M[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 4, 2011)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKdQfj6API0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 4, 2011)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtbuUlSGXzc[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 4, 2011)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=caINuHPKkFQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 4, 2011)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_sEtNrYlC4[/ame]


----------



## del (Jan 4, 2011)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRUKfgtuceo[/ame]


----------



## Paulie (Jan 4, 2011)

Jeremy said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=caINuHPKkFQ&feature=related



I heard this on a co-worker's pandora channel one day and we loved it.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 12, 2011)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9Yssf90XQM[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txOo9T1jn5Y[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 12, 2011)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aueJ01JByfY[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 12, 2011)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbxxkwBQk_o[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 12, 2011)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H14R4ZsMM0E[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 12, 2011)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjsjZWlRVvo[/ame]


----------



## Toro (Jan 12, 2011)

The best heavy metal cover IMHO

[youtube]8FpQr1HUGW8[/youtube]


----------



## Trajan (Jan 12, 2011)

Jeremy said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=caINuHPKkFQ&feature=related



hummm a little blusey there, not bad.


----------



## Mr Natural (Jan 12, 2011)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5WMh9BAFmM"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5WMh9BAFmM[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 13, 2011)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwxMVV_EdTM[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5aPhGQ0L9Q&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Oddball (Jan 13, 2011)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GeYtyw8vgn4[/ame]


----------



## Mr. Sauerkraut (Jan 13, 2011)

well, the intention of this thread has its traps. "Me and Bobby McGee" was written and first performanced by Kris Kristofferson and not by Janis Joplin, for example. But would anyone really say, that her version isn´t the "original"?

However, I found fine treasures here i didn´t knew yet. Sadly youtube europe has it´s problems with umg so most of the videos don´t run, rats. 

i love this:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ShZd6SxdaZk"]King of pain by alanis morissette[/ame]


----------



## Oddball (Jan 13, 2011)

Don't know about better, but very well done nonetheless...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-4ZwiW1cPs[/ame]


----------



## Oddball (Jan 13, 2011)

Fire up a smoke, Bunny!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LtoIt68sMNQ[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 13, 2011)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6Hvtb2jXB8[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 13, 2011)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EVG80vqVfSA[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 13, 2011)

HUGGY said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EVG80vqVfSA




[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFXP-eEVVXg[/ame]


----------



## Oddball (Jan 13, 2011)

Pick a cover by the Blues Brothers....I'll start...I hate Illinois Nazis....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tlou_2lMLAc[/ame]


----------



## Oddball (Feb 1, 2011)

This one is _*WAY*_ better than the original


----------



## JBeukema (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## JBeukema (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## FuelRod (Mar 20, 2011)

The Goose Down comforter I got from Bed Bath and Beyond was much better than the one from Macy's.'

Ohh...songs.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## RadiomanATL (Mar 20, 2011)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ub3sf225FWg"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ub3sf225FWg[/ame]

I like the original, but like this one better. I think it has to do with a generational thing and the advancements in audio technology since the original was released.


----------



## jodylee (Mar 22, 2011)

ORIGINAL:
COVER:


----------



## jodylee (Mar 22, 2011)

ORIGINAL:
COVER:


----------



## jodylee (Mar 22, 2011)

ORIGINAL:
COVER:


----------



## jodylee (Mar 22, 2011)

ORIGINAL:
COVER:
COVER:
COVER:


----------



## jodylee (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorry I'm a DJ, could go on....


----------



## Mr Natural (Mar 22, 2011)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBMQO3_G8es"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBMQO3_G8es[/ame]


----------



## jdk1970 (Mar 27, 2011)

I love Dylan, but Hendrix hit it out of the park with All Along the Watchtower.


----------



## edthecynic (Mar 27, 2011)

Original:


Cover 1:

Download Full Swing - Local Hero Free Mp3 - NuttyMp3.com

Live Cover 2, sure to piss off CON$:


----------



## Ropey (Mar 27, 2011)

Arguably the best cover ever.

Dylan Original


Jimi - The Cover


----------



## Ropey (Mar 29, 2011)

Dust in the Wind - Kansas


Dust in the Wind - Scorpions - Live and Unplugged


----------



## asterism (Mar 29, 2011)

RadiomanATL said:


> Tool does Led Zeppelin's "No Quarter"
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzKWge4rLfI



Amazing how that sounds like it could be a Tool original the way they did it, even with a "Toolgasm" right there near the end.


----------



## asterism (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Ropey (Mar 30, 2011)

Where it all came from.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OLK_HSyy1U]YouTube - Cream - Crossroads (1968).mpg[/ame]


----------



## avos (Apr 7, 2011)

I don't know but I do find this cover song a lot way better than the original. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uwxq8dVWvlQ"]Two is better than one[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema (May 5, 2011)

Do Remixes Count?
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SD44B0sX1is"]YouTube - Cascada - Every Time We Touch (S3RL HARD MIX)[/ame]

For best results, take with ecstacy


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 4, 2011)

Don't know about better, but this one is equally as good IMO.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHtwZ07N1ic&list=FLzgfJAt8nRL-9p9sW9t1Rlw&feature=mh_lolz]Linkin Park - Rolling In The Deep (Adele Cover - Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Paulie (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm not going to say this is better, I actually think it's just as good but the way it was flipped is amazing.  Who DOES shit like this?

[youtube]d9NF2edxy-M[/youtube]


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 6, 2012)

RadiomanAlt said:


> Best remake of all time
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIF4_Sm-rgQ


I still like k.d. lang's version the best:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JStOPpNI4Tk]k.d. lang @ Elton John benefit - "Hallelujah" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 6, 2012)

Speaking of k.d. lang....


The original:


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jHuxmeSLtRY]Three Cigarettes in an Ashtray - Patsy Cline (1957) - YouTube[/ame]


The far superior (and the studio/CD version is even better):


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OhL1T1AY4n4&ob=av2e]k.d. Lang - Three Cigarettes In A Ashtray (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 6, 2012)

Might as well make it a triple play.

The original:


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IdSnwufjKtc]Rose garden - Lynne Anderson - YouTube[/ame]


The better remake:


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNdVhxu4mlY]k.d. lang - Rose Garden - YouTube[/ame]



I cannot believe how awful the band is on the original.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jun 27, 2012)

I love to hear James Otto cover "Turn The Page" from Bob Seger.   


God bless you and James and his favorite always!!!   

Holly


----------

